# 45.acp for coyotes?



## lobsterman (May 26, 2006)

I am recently new to coyote hunting (man its a rush! :drunk Iam allso looking to get into pratical shooting and in the market to buy my first center fire pistol. Now the delema is that I dont have the money to buy 2 guns right now. So right now Im looking @ a springfield 1911 45 cap. I know a magnum revolver would be ideal(for hunting), but that would not be economical nor funcional in practical shooting. So has any one taken a coyote with a 45? if so did it run or drop? how many yrds?(down here in az the cover is realy thick so I wont be taking a shot past 35yds) or has any on heard of a story form a friend, of a friend, of a friend!!! any in put will help at this time :dead: thax for your time. :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have, it was contact range (stick muzzle to him and shoot) and he went STRAIGHT down. No doubt in my mind if it wasen't for that old Colt I would have been in deep $hit that night.


----------



## lobsterman (May 26, 2006)

wow, that must have been somthing! so I know now that im good at point blank with the 45. and looking at a ballistics chart the 45, on average drops 30-50ftps from 0-50yds (looks about the same for ft-lb) depending on the load. just to clarify things a handgun is not going to be my gun of choice (for I normally hunt whith an ar-15 or 12ga) but the club Im with rewards special pionts for a yote taken with a hand gun or bow. so if my calculations are correct, [email protected]=dead yote! or does that 
30-50fps drop make the difference whether the yote falls or runs!?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> [email protected]=dead yote! or does that
> 30-50fps drop make the difference whether the yote falls or runs!?


If you connect he will go down.

:sniper:


----------



## lobsterman (May 26, 2006)

thank you reminton 7400 :thumb: . And HELLO SPRINGFEILD!!! :jammin:


----------

